# Euth-euthanasia......



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

I can't believe I'm even writing this....

Onyx hasn't open her eyes since yesterday. She can no longer stand up. She has fits of thrashing. She hasn't eaten in days and today she will no longer drink. She doesn't respond to me when I touch her.

I want to give it more time to see if maybe she will get better..... after all if this is medicine-caused then once her body breaks the meds down she might be okay..... but.......

If she isn't better in a few days........... would euthanasia be the best thing I can do for her?.........


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

Also, the vet won't let us take her back unless we do a bunch of catscans, x-rays, and blood testing that we can't afford.......


----------



## lisa185 (Aug 15, 2015)

unfortunately it does  especially if you can't afford what the vet asks, even if you could, you shouldn't need both a CT scan and an xray unless they're looking at different areas. even the blood test as well, if tablets don't make her better, xrays etc are only going to lead to surgery or exploratory surgery which I imagine you then can't afford either :/ . and again if you could afford it, would it be fair to put the poor girl through all that if she wasn't getting any better?give her LOADS of love over the next couple of days if you're going to leave her that long, then make your decision if she's no better. the last thing we want as ratty owners is to see our babies unnecessarily suffer for a prolonged time.sorry you're having to make this decision  it's never nice . much love to you both


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

Thank you so much...
I think that even if we don't euthanize her, she's not going to ever regain her health and she'll probably pass either way............

But I do have a question.......
I want to put Raven in with Onyx for a few minutes becuase I'm scared Onyx doesn't have much time left and I want Raven to be able to say goodbye to her sister.....
But do you think that could put Raven's health at risk? This seems like a neuro problem, and the vet didn't tell us to seperate them, but do you think it'd be too much of a risk?


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

Well she was willing to sip a teeney bit of water, she yawned just now, and I think she squinted her eyes open for a few moments. I'm hoping that's a good sign.... there may be hope for my baby yet


----------



## lisa185 (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeh I'd definitely put them together, onyx could probably so with some ratty snuggles.I doubt your other rat will catch anything in a short period of time . I had a rat with severe respiratory problems that ended with me putting her to sleep and I never separated her from her rassy, rassy has since, never had a respiratory problem


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

I don't think Onyx is drinking after all. I think she's just letting the water run into her mouth on one side and out the other. She's lost so much weight I can feel her bones. And also....... I was petting her and I felt a lump right next to her back leg on the inside...... 

I just... can't stand to see her like this.......
But then, this morning she reached up and scratched herself, and was sneezing.......
I don't know what in all **** to do.

Because I'm starting school next monday. If she hasn't started drinking by then I can't give her water during the day.<br>

But...... but.... I feel like if I euthanize her, I'm giving up on her... becuase I don't want to take care of her...... but....... I do want to take care of her....... I'm trying my best, I really am!!! It just looks likes she's suffering so much........ I don't- I don't know what to do anymore......


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Obviously I cannot make this difficult decision for you but I do understand the emotional struggle you are going through. Your rat always came to you with their problems, right? You were the one that fed them when they were hungry. You keep them happy. You gave them water when they were thirsty and toys to keep them happy. 

You did EVERYTHING for them. Maybe this is one last thing that is needed. If the pain and suffering are there, you may need to be the strong one.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I think it is always best to put an animal down rather than have them suffer. It is difficult but it is the very best for them. You are not giving up on them, you are setting them free.

Ive found most vets refuse to put them down without an exam first. But they shouldn't need to do all that extra stuff but just a very basic office exam. I'd talk to the vet again and double check on what they require or if u can work something out. If they wont budge then it is a horrid vet IMO and I'd find a new one.

Im really sorry about your girl


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

If you decide it ends up being nessesary, what part of NC are you in? I can direct you to my vet if you're close...


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

Onyx passed away naturally this morning, lying in mommy's lap.
Thank you to all of you for your advice in taking care of my baby.
I don't mean to sound blunt, I'm just not my normal bubbly self at the moment.....


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry.. Remember that you did all that you could and that she knew she was loved
I know you probably don't want to think about it right now but raven needs you... Don't let her be lonely..


----------



## lisa185 (Aug 15, 2015)

sorry to hear she's not much better. as soon as my rat stopped eating (she was having baby food so was having some fluid intake even if it wasn't from a water bottle) that's when I decided that was her time. a rat that does literally nothing but sleep doesn't sound good :/ shel be exhausted from feeling poorly and then not having food or water either probably won't help her . youv done everything you can for her. your not giving up on her or doing wrong. your helping her still by not letting her suffer. if you think it's time, why not let her go before you go back to school? at least you won't be worrying about her all day or not being able to feed her or trying to get her to drink.by seeking help and advice on here just shows how much you do care and do want to look after her. take care x


----------



## lisa185 (Aug 15, 2015)

as horrible as it is to lose a fluffy friend. take comfort in knowing she was with you when she passed, comfy and loved by you. she must have known you was having a rubbish time trying to decide, so she did it for you so you could see she was at peace. xx


----------

